# Products that enhance waves and curls?



## bizimom (May 1, 2006)

Hi there! I just got my hair layered, and cut out most of the hair that I chemically straightened (I like the straight look, but it got to be to much work in the morning). Anyway, can anyone recommed a product that enhances curls and waves? I know that there are alot out there, but which one works the best? Thanks, Leslie. :smiletongue:


----------



## monniej (May 1, 2006)

hey leslie, have you tried john frieda products? dream curls, secret weapon and silicone gel are the products i use most to keep my curls looking good!


----------



## michko970 (May 1, 2006)

I am also looking for a product that will defrizz my curls and kind of weigh them down so they don't stick to my head (they are really tight and sprially), but something that won't make them crunchy. Keep 'em soft and supple, any recs?


----------



## Marisol (May 2, 2006)

CurlySexyHair Curl Enhancer...it works so freaking awesome!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 2, 2006)

Ditto!!! I love Curl Power... it's great! Also, if you like balms, try Alagio's Crazy Curls Balm, or AG Hair Cosmetics re:coil curl Enhancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bizimom (May 2, 2006)

Thanks girls! I saw "curl friends" in the supermarket. It is an upscale product selling for $17.00!! I'll look for those products you suggested. Is it worth buying upscale hair products? Or, does the cheaper stuff work just as well? :wassatt: Leslie.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 2, 2006)

I have naturally curly and these are the products that helped me whole lot..

1. TIGI Catwalk: Curl's Rock

2. Matrix: Curl Life

3. Redken: Fresh Curl

Redken also has a really nice shine serum i forgot what line it in though another things is all these shampoos and products smell really good. The Curl's Rock Curl Amplifier is really good it doesn't leave your curls all stiff


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 2, 2006)

hummmm..that's a good one. I have naturally curly hair and John Freida's ( sp?:icon_study: lol!) frizz ease line is awesome! I have several fav's so I'll list a few....

Secrect weapon is good for a finishing conditioning, no frizz look. Also they have a spray called "dream curls" it is magic! Turns frizzled curls to silk! It's so nice! It does have a tendancy to dry my hair...kind of strange. But I still love it! I just use extra conditioner.

Best of luck and keep us posted!

Luv Anne-Marie


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 2, 2006)

We should be twins! Great minds think alike beautiful! :inlove:


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 2, 2006)

I had a question too....I went to a web link ( www.naturallycurly.com ) and it said that silicone in curly hair is a no-no. But John Frieda uses it in his stuff and my hair is thrilled! Soooo what's the truth? Is it good...I mean how can silicone be bad for hair that's needing some extra moisture and control? Anyone know:wassatt: ? or did I read something that was crap:eusa_wall: ? lol! Thanks for the cool thread!

Luv A confused curly girl:icon_scratch: !

AM


----------



## bizimom (May 2, 2006)

Anyah, I believe I read on this site a few weeks ago that silicon dries out your hair. Who knew? Any way, I did some research about curling products and read other peoples reviews on another site. And what I found was "got 2b curled-up" was highly recommended. So, I went to the store and picked it up. I'll use it tomarrow and let you know if it is any good. It cost about $5.00. If I don't like the way this stuff turns out I'll try the Curl Friends Spray. But at $17.00 I'll wait for the next credit card cycle!!:scream3:


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 3, 2006)

Silicones do tend to dry out hair over time... they only coat your hair, so that's why you'll see instant control and less frizz. It also tends to 'smother' hair, and they are sometimes hard to remove once they start building up. Got2Be isn't bad... it was a little too thick for my hair, but it does help with frizz.


----------



## so-char (May 3, 2006)

I find that cheap extra strong moose scrunched into wet hair works well (I use superdrug) infact I find it better than the expensive ones I've used ! when its dry it doesnt dry hard but nice and soft if you scrunch every so often as it dries. Sometimes to give my curls a boost I use frizz ease dream curls curl perfecter to get rid of any frizz !


----------



## bizimom (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls! I used the "got to be curly". It gave my curls definition, but it did leave my hair feeling a little tacky. I want my curls to have definition, and yet be soft. So I wouldn't buy this product again:eusa_snooty: . Back to the drawing board:icon_scratch: . I'm going to read through this thread again, and see if I can pick up something else that works better later on this afternoon. I'll keep you posted. Leslie.


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

cool thread because i was curious, too. thanks!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 5, 2006)

Try The Curl's Rock Curl Amplifier. You don't need a whole bunch just a bead of it works for my hair and i have long hair and a lot of it. It will only make your hair stiff if you put to much in it. But my curls are soft and not frizzy.


----------



## dentaldee (May 5, 2006)

I like KMS curl up spray


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

will these work on straight hair?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2006)

You can use them on straight hair, but it will usually just give you that tousled wavy look --- it really won't 'create' curls.


----------



## buttercup972 (May 6, 2006)

Great thread, my hair is outta control. Flat on top and fuzzy at the ends. I think I might get the curl's rock, I've been looking for something new, the gel I am using now leaves my hair crunchy, yuck:icon_sad:


----------



## cute (May 6, 2006)

great, thank you for sharing all this infos


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I didn't expect to "create" perfect ringlets, lol. But touseled wavy look is good too. I've been eyeing this stuff from got2be so I'll prob try it out soon.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 7, 2006)

cool - post pics if you can!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saffrony (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone know any styling products for wavy hair that dont have silicone in them? It seems to be in just about everything


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 8, 2006)

I'll try to find something on it -- but they are in lots of products. You might want to check health stores for stuff w/ only natural ingredients or I'll see if google lists any brands without them.


----------



## dentaldee (May 9, 2006)

try www.frizzoff.com it's great stuff and it is *silicone free*.....I get the curl keeper for my daughter, I get the 33oz bottle $38 and it lasts a long time, about 6m or more!! she uses alot and her hair looks great and not chrunchy. take a look around on the web site there's lots of *info and* *lots of pics*.........it is good stuff!!!:yay:


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 9, 2006)

And if you don't want tacky or crunchy - look for balms instead of gels or serums... gels get cruchy and serums tend to make it feel dirty.


----------



## bizimom (May 9, 2006)

WOW Dee!! I checked out that site, and I registered with them. I will buy some products after I have used up the products I have already bought. Thank You so much for posting. Leslie.:yay:


----------



## eightthirty (May 9, 2006)

Great question! I've always wondered that myself!

Great answer! Thanks Janelle!

Are there any products that do work for straight hair to "create" curls and waves?


----------



## dentaldee (May 9, 2006)

no prob!!! I hope you like the products!!


----------



## monniej (May 9, 2006)

thanks miss anne marie and right back to ya! you can be my sister by another mother! lol:flowers:


----------



## monniej (May 9, 2006)

great site dentaldee! some of the before and afters are amazing. definitely worth a try in my book! thanks.


----------



## bizimom (May 9, 2006)

Hey Dee! Can I get by with just the curl keeper? Or do I have to buy all the other stuff? (Now that I think of it, I can't afford to buy the other stuff.):sleepyhead: But the product works well on it's own, right? Thanks Leslie:roflmao:


----------



## dixiewolf (May 9, 2006)

hmm. I didnt know it dried hair. I knew it could build up which is why I use a clarifying shampoo sometimes. Good thing it makes my hair slimy if I use them too much, so that way I only use it when there is a lot of humidity, otherwise my hair frizzes so much I look like I was electrocuted.


----------



## dentaldee (May 9, 2006)

My daughter's hair is tamed very well with just the curl keeper!!! they usually send a 4 oz sample of some of there other products and she's tried them and I don't notice a difference vs with just the curl keeper. I hate when companies try to push ALL their products on you.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 9, 2006)

I don't think so, other than curling irons + curl enhacing hairspray. Though I've had luck with pomade and mousse adding texture and maybe a little wave in my hair if I scrunch it, but no curls.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 10, 2006)

yeah, besides perms, irons, etc. There really isn't any magic potion to make curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michko970 (May 13, 2006)

Oh I understand your frustartion 100%


----------



## michko970 (May 13, 2006)

Oh wow. I went to this and the stuff looks great. do you know if any of these products are sold in stores, or do you have to purchase online. I want to stop straightening my hair this summer, and just let it grow. thank you so much for this info.


----------



## buttercup972 (May 14, 2006)

I just bought the got2b kinky and i kind of like it. when its humid, i just make sure to use gel too.


----------



## PrettyPorcupine (Jun 29, 2006)

I love Dream Curls too!! Actually, all of the John Frieda products are fabulous. I also love TreSemme Curl Care Mousse, it makes my curls really shiny and gives me a fabulous wet look. I love it.

The whole anti-silicone thing puzzles me. In her book about hair-care products, Paula Begoun says the stuff we've heard about silicone is urban hair myths, that it is harmless and makes your hair look great. She also points out that it is almost impossible to find any beauty product, including makeup, that doesn't have silicone -- it's what gives moisturizers and foundation that smooth feel, for instance. Also note that some of the biggest anti-silicone voices come from people selling their own curly-hair products, yet when I checked the labels on their products the chief ingredient was...you guessed it..."dimethicone" aka silicone!! Hypocritical much?

I have heard that Dream Curls can be drying--a shame because it works fabulously. But it wouldn't be the silicone that makes it drying, it must be some other ingredient.


----------



## Jem (Jul 3, 2006)

I use Ojon hair products. They absorb into the hair to repair the cuticle which eliminates the frizz and makes the hair very soft. The products are expensive but worth it. You can purchase them at www.ojonhaircare.com. They also have kits in sample sizes.


----------



## heavenlyheather (Jul 4, 2006)

i would love to know how to get curly hair. i definately dont want to perm it. I know i should just set it in rollers, right? well my hair is so long it goes to the middle of my back and i have no patience to set it myself. i thought about getting corn rows put in when my hair is wet then take it the braids out when my hair dries and it will make it all wavy but that can be very expencive. so you girls with naturaly curly hair, i envy you. Enjoy your curls!!


----------



## PepperGirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I think I've tried everything on this list and so far I really like the SAMMY mouse and curl gel. Also, the Garnier Fructis spray gel defines curls but doesn't leave them crunchy.

On the more pricer side the Matrix Curl spay gel and curling milk help with the frizz with my hair.

Also, if you blow dry your hair make sure you use a diffuser and put you blowdryer on high heat and low speed.


----------



## saramy (Jul 5, 2006)

BIOGENOL Anti Stop Frizz. I think thats what its called it may not say anti in front of it. Its a little pinkish colored jar with silver cap. It works really well to keep curls together and prevent frizz. Also, I'm a huge fan of BIOSILK silk therapy. It works wonders for curly, frizzy hair. I have thick naturally curly, frizzy hair and using these products makes it so much smoother and healthy looking.


----------

